# scim 1.1.3 /skim 1.1.0 发布

## liuspider

scim 1.1.3:

Changes since 1.1.2 are:

- Refactoried BackEnd and FrontEnd to simplify the code.

- Fixed many bugs related to Panel.

- Added it.po

- Updated zh_TW.po and ja.po

请重新编译所有的 IMEngines （包括 scim-pinyin, scim-tables 等）

详情：

http://www.scim-im.org/news/scim_news/scim_1_1_3_has_been_released

skim 1.1.0:

需要 scim >= 1.1.3

输入法配置界面：启用、禁用 按钮

详情：

http://www.scim-im.org/news/skim_news/skim_1_1_0_is_available

----------

## bookstack

They are in portage: 

scim-cvs...

----------

## mathfeel

should skim and qtimm plugin used together?

----------

## liuspider

not necessary.

If you want qt-imm support, then please install scim-qtimm, otherwise you do not need that.

----------

## Lance

The only sizable contribution to the open source world from Chinese community(AFAIK).

Hat off to Mr. James Su!

I am experiencing problem bringing up scim with Ctrl+Space after upgrading to 1.1.3.  I am recompiling scim related stuffs to see if it can be resolved. Thank you!

----------

